# Giant vs. Fuji?



## lowlife_thug (Jan 2, 2007)

OK, so I'm new to road cycling, coming across from the dirt. I'm working a deal on one of 2 used bikes, either the Giant OCR3 or a Fuji Ace. Similar components, similar size.

Are either of these bikes significantly better than the other? Please and thanks!
m


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*I have an Ace (2003)*

I would go with it just for the fact that you get a steel cromoly frame that you know can take anything. I personally don't like Giant either.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Assuming fit and condition are equal than get the one you like to look at best. Either bike could serve you well.

If fit and condition aren't equal than get the one that's better.

If you are not sure how to determine which one is better than go to a LBS.


----------



## lowlife_thug (Jan 2, 2007)

Rum_Runner1 said:


> I would go with it just for the fact that you get a steel cromoly frame that you know can take anything. I personally don't like Giant either.



According to the seller, both bikes are aluminum frames. As near as I can tell, the only physical difference (other than overall quality) is that the Giant uses Compact Road Geometry and the Fuji doesn't.

I'm nearly clueless about road bike technology, and don't know what they mean by Compact Road Geometry. I've studied up on it at some other forums, and can recognize the visible differences, just curious about other differences...


----------



## lowlife_thug (Jan 2, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Assuming fit and condition are equal than get the one you like to look at best. Either bike could serve you well.
> 
> If fit and condition aren't equal than get the one that's better.
> 
> If you are not sure how to determine which one is better than go to a LBS.


intended use will be short commuting (less than 2 miles each way) and evening/weekend fitness rides. i've gone pretty soft with my office job, and it's time to do something about it. i'm not looking to ride 100+ miles at a time, at least not yet. my commute is all on pavement, with several hills in either direction.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

The OCR 3 is a wet noodle! i had that bike and i could sit and watch the BB flex back and forth. I have never ridden the fuji you speak of but i have ridden one from the 80's which even now had a suprisingly nice ride. I would go Fuji on this one.


----------

